# question



## KMU-BlackHawk (18 Apr 2005)

hey guys. has anyone ever heard of the 400th tactical assistance helicopter squadron from toronto. if so could someone plz tell em where they are located. also if inch or one of the helicopter pilots could pm me or give me a way to contact them i would liek to talk to them


----------



## aesop081 (18 Apr 2005)

400 sqn is a tactical helicopter squadron based at CFB Borden.  Even though it is based at 16 wing, it is a 1 wing unit.

http://www.airforce.forces.ca/1wing/squadron/400_e.asp

In case you don't know where Borden it is near the city of Barrie, ontario.


----------



## Good2Golf (19 Apr 2005)

KMU-BlackHawk, you can contact the 1 Wing Public Affaires Officer, Capt Kim Saunders, at (613) 541-5010 ext. 8275, to get more information about 400 Tactical Helicopter Squadron.  She may also be able to provide you with a point of contact in Borden, as well.

Cheers,
Duey


----------

